# SmileWithBubbles



## Waffle (Sep 23, 2014)

I want to share my new website. 

deleted

Waiting for your feedbacks...


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 23, 2014)

My first recommendation would be to introduce yourself and participate in the site before asking for feedback on your website.  Especially for your first post.  Sorry if this sounds harsh, it's not meant to be.  Just a suggestion. As it just seems like you are pushing your website which is moot since we are mostly all soapmakers.


----------



## Waffle (Sep 23, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> My first recommendation would be to introduce yourself and participate in the site before asking for feedback on your website.  Especially for your first post.  Sorry if this sounds harsh, it's not meant to be.  Just a suggestion. As it just seems like you are pushing your website which is moot since we are mostly all soapmakers.



Yes,you are right. I should first introduce myself. I am Gozde and making decorative soaps for 1 year. 
I am not a professional soap maker but love to do decorative soaps..


----------

